# Story behind Penoe



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Can someone fill me in on the story PenoeI Is it associated with Gheenoe? Offshoot? 

Was on water today thought I was running up to say hey to a new noe in the area, got close and saw Pe instead of Ghe. Name plate looks the same from a disatnce. Was actually a sweet looking rig, bow design had some nice flair to prevent splash.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Story behind Peenoe*

Okay I'll spell it right Peenoe.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No expert here, but if memory serves me I believe it's a knock-off... I' sure someone who knows more will chime in.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hope thier boats are better than thier LOUSY Blurry Photos on thier website !!!

I will Keep my GENUINE Gheenoe ! Thank You very much ...

Dave


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

peenoe used to be a builder of gheenoes under a deal with harley gheen. they got greedy, and began to produce shoddy work and were released from the gheen's. they did a minor name change and voila, you now have a POS knock off of a gheenoe.

on a side note, although more bothersome to some than others, it really is a form of flattery...i mean if so many folks are making knock offs of gheenoe, it must mean you have done something right!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> , it really is a form of flattery...i mean if so many folks are making knock offs of gheenoe, it must mean you have done something right!



*X2*


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Cost that was I was thinking afr=ter seeing the knock off nameplate, looks sweet but looks can be deceiving. I'm in my second Gheenoe and I know what my next rig will be, the same as the last two.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Gheenoes are Built of some Mighty tough Fiberglass ! Eats jig saw blades (Bosch commercial ) But i am happy about that 

Dave


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

Was this offshut company anyway related to the Winder, Ga Company? "Asked the bastard child" or was that a different greedy company?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Was this offshut company anyway related to the Winder, Ga Company? "Asked the bastard child" or was that a different greedy company?


not 100% sure but i believe it was. there were a couple of companies that apparently took the 1/2 inch and went a mile....in the wrong direction.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Peenoe changed the design a little bit and does not have the "outriggers" of a Gheenoe. so not only do you get a less stabile knockoff, you get a boat with a name that brings giggles everytime you say it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

I though the name implied that some one relieved themself on a "less than a noe". :


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

It was a different Greedy Company


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Uncle bought one last year. Took it home and did not like the way the keel seam looked. Took it back a couple days later and traded it for an aluminum boat without ever putting it in the water. 





















Scott


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

from that angle I see that they did copy the outrigger design, now I lost any tidbit of respect for them. I still can't get over that name, what were they thinking.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

17' feet long ... 60 inches wide... that has to be stable guys come on!
almost as flat as a 'NOE... in its belly.

a knock off? yeah... so? BTs and almost all flats boats have been at one time or another in the initial design something similar to others...

funny name though.. LMAO!!! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Similar is one thing, but to use the same molds that they used for Gheenoe contract work is a whole other deal.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

The name of the town where it's made pretty much says it all....................


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

All of you gheenoe guys gotta admit, having that little flare in the front would be nice at times :-?..


----------



## C0ld (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes super old thread.
I have a Peenoe k1511 sportboat
For people talking about the ripping off of Gheenoe or what have you

Do you have the rare old Kevlar GHEENOE?
Well if you do Gheen had neither the capability, desire or money to invest in making it so they contracted out to people that had extensive experience
Kevlar Gheenoe were Made 100% by spider sold and labeled as GHEENOE.

My understanding though it might be wrong - Kevlar is much harder and more costly to work with and Gheen didn't want to pay anything much for the boat to be made out of house - maybe not even as much as it cost for them to make in house out of fiberglass. This somehow led to some changes, 'improvements maybe' and selling their own version for less money than even regular fiberglass gheenoes. Apart from design changes they could do this specifically due to contractual agreements.

Whatever the reason - they aren't a rip off or something to be scorned.
I need to do some work on mine and a google search brought me here and a few other places.
This is some disgusting contempt for something just because you think it's copying your beloved gheenoe.
And edit - I'd take a Peenoe of anything equivalent sized Gheenoe.

The big LT25 is super nice but I'd say it's WAY, WAY overpriced for what it is. I'd also say if spider was around and found the demand and design to make a similar - it would weigh much less, handle much better, be made of carbon and kevlar and cost much less.


----------

